# New member question>



## Turn it up! (Jun 13, 2014)

I am just getting started in pen turning and have a question. I see that a mandrel is needed to turn the blanks on the lathe, but I see also that there are different size pen tubes 3/8, 7mm, 10mm ect. do you need a different mandrel for each size. Hope this makes sense. Thanks Glenn:search:


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 13, 2014)

The bushing sold for the various pen kits adjust for the different sizes of tubes.  The bushings all fit the 7 mm mandrel.


----------



## plantman (Jun 13, 2014)

Glenn; A mandrel is one way of turning. Turning between centers is another way and requires no mandrel, and on a single barrel pen, no bushings, just a 60 degree live center for your tailstock, and a 60 degree drive for your headstock. One setup will fit all size tubes. Turning between centers is the way one would normaly run a lathe unless you were turning something with an open end. When you get more advanced in pen turning and do custom or closed end pens you will not be able to use a mandrel. So, if you want to learn to turn between centers to begin with, you can save a lot of money by not having to purchase bushings for each different kit. There are several good hints and tips on how to turn between centers on this sites library. If you have questions, just ask, someone will have an answer here for you.   Jim  S


----------



## BJohn (Jun 13, 2014)

Also is you go the mandrel route, which just about all beginners do. You will need to pay attention to the kit. Some bushing for their particular kit require an 8mm mandrel.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 13, 2014)

Or, you can use Search..
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/help-bushings-122371/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/bushing-question-122204/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f109/kit-bushings-tubes-updates-118504/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f8/beginner-116092/
...and so on.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 13, 2014)

So....if I am to take it to the next level, I need to get into center to center turning.  Can someone point me to a source for the bushings with 60 degree centers and tube spacers?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2014)

Cwalker935 said:


> So....if I am to take it to the next level, I need to get into center to center turning.  Can someone point me to a source for the bushings with 60 degree centers and tube spacers?



Not necessarily---I have turned and sold a whole lot of pens and still use a mandrel.  Try both and decide what works for you!


----------



## plantman (Jun 14, 2014)

Cwalker935 said:


> So....if I am to take it to the next level, I need to get into center to center turning.  Can someone point me to a source for the bushings with 60 degree centers and tube spacers?



You will have to go through several "levels" before you get to the point where you can not use a mandrel to make the pen you want. As ED stated there are many who use only a mandrel to turn their pens. I have used one for almost 30 years, and still do today when I make some kit pens. There is also a device called a closed end pen mandrel that can be used to make one barrel at a time with a closed end. There are ways to get around almost every problem that may come up and still use a standard 7 or 8 MM mandrel. As for the 60 degree bushing used on a mandrel, I don't know of anybody off hand that sells them, we just make our own out of metal or a non stick material. Advantage of this bushing is that it will fit any size tubes you are using, and will keep your CA finish from glueing your bushings to the tubes. As for the tube spacers ?? If you are turning betreen centers, you are usualy only turning one barrel at a time. The Question was asked by a new pen turner. I try to give an answer that opens up some of the different methods of achieving the same results using more than the mandrel method. This gives the new member a chance to explore and research other ways before commiting to the method that suits him or her best. And there are always people on his site that will answer any questions the arise. Many a child started riding a bike with training wheels, others went straight  to the big wheels. It's just a matter of choise, comfort, or money saved.   Jim  S


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Or, you can use Search..
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/help-bushings-122371/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/bushing-question-122204/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f109/kit-bushings-tubes-updates-118504/
> ...



Will you please stop doing that.

It is actually perfectly fine for people to ask questions.  It is even healthy for the forum for topics to be rediscussed.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 14, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Or, you can use Search..
> ...



You actually have no idea what your talking about do you? Figures.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 14, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Burr said:
> ...


I know that you keep doing this over and over again and that it's rude.  

I also know that many times, your suggestions aren't even on point.  

I further know that this site is not just a repository of information.  It is a community where people should be able to come and discuss things regardless of whether they have been discussed hundreds of other times.

I know that 'rediscussing' things leads to innovation.

I know that constantly telling people to use the search function makes new posters less likely to feel comfortable posting.  This leads to an overall decline in the forum.

I know that a search would show that this has been discussed in the past.


----------

